# First build, completely custom



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

36x24x36 euro style front sliding glass
Evo quad LED
VivaGrow LED secondary 
Mistking 
Cork mosaic/GS/titebond 3/hygrolon 
Malaysia driftwood 
Egg crate raised bottom
diy slate rock
Turface MVP substrate 
Oak leaves litter
Mini xmas moss 
Custom red oak stand


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice! Will you be making the plants from scratch too? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Haha!

Not really sure why the pictures got posted sideways?


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Just trying to straighten out the pictures


----------



## Albinopied (Apr 4, 2017)

That's pretty cool. It will really pop once grown in. Love the use of the cork!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

The slate looks pretty awesome. Well done!


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

bssknox said:


> The slate looks pretty awesome. Well done!


Thank you


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Cool! Where did you get all of that mini xmas? I had trouble growing it in higher lighting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Awesome setup... u did a great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I newly 'scaped viv is always exciting! Because the upper part of your background is so vertical, you'll need to watch the plants you use near the top - they will cast alot of shade on anything in the middle area of the background. I would pull the lights as far frontward as possible and tilt them slightly so that the front of the fixture is lower than the back. This will get better light to the back of the viv and penetrate some of the shadows your plants will cast.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks guys! 
A local shrimp breeder here in Canada hooked me up with a bunch of moss. 
The evo is moved forward and the wimpy vivagrow is directly in the back. I'm hoping the weaker light source will allow the moss to take hold as high up as possible without getting to badly burnt. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I newly 'scaped viv is always exciting! Because the upper part of your background is so vertical, you'll need to watch the plants you use near the top - they will cast alot of shade on anything in the middle area of the background. I would pull the lights as far frontward as possible and tilt them slightly so that the front of the fixture is lower than the back. This will get better light to the back of the viv and penetrate some of the shadows your plants will cast.


Thank you for the tip!
I had placed egg crate under the evo to possibly help direct the beam down, but I'm liking your idea much better


----------



## tencentk (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice build! I realy like your cork placement.


----------

